# European Portuguese couple looking for permanent Aussie lifestyle



## mjsilva (May 19, 2011)

Hi there,

Me and my GF/Wife (dunno what to call it anymore after 10yrs together  ) have been speaking in immigrate for a time now, when we look at the map we need to find a place with the weather like Portugal, beaches and a nice life quality.

We rolled out a few places before looking to Australia, here are our thoughts:

*England*: Too rainy, too cold!
*USA*: Crazy country with a lot of weapons and they like too much to be at war, and with the recession they are worst than Europe.
*Canada*: Well... I dunno, I know a couple of Canadians and they are really nice people, but we can't survive without good weather and beaches 
*Other European countries*: Language is definitely a barrier.

So, Australia seems a proper choice, good weather good people and a nice lifestyle.

_What makes us to want to immigrate you ask?_
Well, we are both in late 20's if it's not now, most likely it will never be, we only live once might just get as much experience as possible, living in a different country is definitely a good life experience and a challenge.

*Our professional background:*

*Me:*
I'm an IT guy with a beard and all, I've done a lot in this area starting as a 1 tier Help-desk to 2nd tier, SysAdmin (certificated by Red Hat) and currently I'm a developer (using PHP as main language) and a database annalist I've built a ERP/CMS for a major ISP in Portugal connected with SAP B1 with a dot NET webservice using SAP DIAPI.

Technical stuff aside, I have 5 year of experience in several areas of IT.

*She:*
Landscape Architect with 3years of experience with a lot of projects done from begin to end, and a good portfolio.

*The questions (sorry for the delay  ):*
1) What are the chances of Aussies accepting us in their country?

2) How are the jobs offers in our areas, I've looked at seek and at least for IT there's a lot of them, and for Landscape Arq. there's some, how hard is too secure a job with our experience in lets say Sydney?

3) I have two good friends that have double nationality, PT and AU, they are currently living in PT, but thinking in moving to AU, can they help me in any way with the VISA?

4) We've being talking to informationplanet[dot]com to help us getting everything we need, do you know this company, are they trusty? They look/sound trusty at least...

5) We are thinking in getting a student VISA so we can enroll in a English course while we look for a job and a sponsor, anything wrong with this strategy?

Sorry, for the long post I think I got little over enthusiast, and please any wrong English please correct me, I want to learn 

Cheers, and hopefully will see you at beers and barbeque near a pacific ocean beach!


----------

